# My Small Collection



## Kim. (Feb 14, 2007)

I just really started buying stuff regularly last december and it's not much compared to many but I love it all the same. (This is just my MAC stuff, I have other brands I'm just lazy)


----------



## geeko (Feb 14, 2007)

that's a pretty decent size for a 2 month old collection. and your msfs look delicious in the picture


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

What MSFs are those? And ur collection is adorable...very decent. all the essentials. I can bet u in a month it will be the double of this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This community's like that, hehe


----------



## macface (Feb 15, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Kim. (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_What MSFs are those? And ur collection is adorable...very decent. all the essentials. I can bet u in a month it will be the double of this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This community's like that, hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Top Row:

Glissadex2
Second Row:
L: shimpagne R: Lightscape
Third row: 
L: Medium natural MSF R: lightscape backup


----------



## Corien (Feb 16, 2007)

Great collection! Your bank account must have hate you the last two months


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Top Row:

Glissadex2
Second Row:
L: shimpagne R: Lightscape
Third row: 
L: Medium natural MSF R: lightscape backup_

 
Wonderful collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll get bigger...that is a promise..hehe


----------



## labwom (Feb 18, 2007)

Great collection! What pigment is that purple one?


----------



## Kim. (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Great collection! What pigment is that purple one?_

 
Entremauve


----------



## labwom (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Entremauve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. That is like my least favorite purple but it looks so pretty in your picture haha.


----------

